# TiVo False advertising - Edge / Vudu support



## CZBrat (Dec 26, 2002)

I am at wits end, spent good money and all I get is Vudu support is coming soon. What is definition of soon? I was told that back in Oct, eight months ago.

I am complaining to the FTC for false advertising and suggest others follow suit. The more complaints the better. Sad to see, 20 yr client here.

www.ftc.gov

Click file consumer complaint
Click Other
Click Digital/Media streaming. Submit complaint on TiVo


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CZBrat said:


> I am at wits end, spent good money and all I get is Vudu support is coming soon. What is definition of soon? I was told that back in Oct, eight months ago.
> 
> I am complaining to the FTC for false advertising and suggest others follow suit. The more complaints the better. Sad to see, 20 yr client here.
> 
> ...


You need to contact vudu


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

compnurd said:


> You need to contact vudu


I think the point is not who writes the app (Vudu), but who is doing the advertising as it being an app available on their DVR (TiVo).


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Is your sanity worth at least $20? If so, get a Roku and enjoy your peace of mind.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

pfiagra said:


> I think the point is not who writes the app (Vudu), but who is doing the advertising as it being an app available on their DVR (TiVo).


And for all we know they are screwing tivo


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

compnurd said:


> And for all we know they are screwing tivo


That may be the case, but the 'why' it is happening doesn't come into play regarding the false advertising complaint. *TiVo* is making the claim to *consumers* that they have the Vudu app on the Edge.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Good chance when you get VuDu, it might be @ 720p..... Other than Netflix, I use my FireTV for all other apps.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rule #1 when I buy any electronic product, buy it for what it has implemented at sale, never assume a "promised feature" will happen, no matter how tempting it looks
Additionally complicating Vudu support is the fact Walmart has been trying to sell it for over 6 months and then there's this : 
NBCUniversal reportedly close to acquiring Walmart's Vudu video service


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

CZBrat said:


> I am at wits end, spent good money and all I get is Vudu support is coming soon. What is definition of soon? I was told that back in Oct, eight months ago.
> 
> I am complaining to the FTC for false advertising and suggest others follow suit. The more complaints the better. Sad to see, 20 yr client here.
> 
> ...


The Vudu app will be supported on the Edge right after the Tivo app is available on the Roku.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Darrell Patton said:


> The Vudu app will be supported on the Edge right after the Tivo app is available on the Roku.


you are a couple months late with this post

Vudu App on Edge


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

pfiagra said:


> That may be the case, but the 'why' it is happening doesn't come into play regarding the false advertising complaint. *TiVo* is making the claim to *consumers* that they have the Vudu app on the Edge.


maybe tivo thought by the launch of edge all apps would be supported that are on the other tivo boxes


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> maybe they tivo thought by the launch of edge all apps would be supported that are other tivo boxes


maybe, but this specific issue is moot since Vudu is now supported on the Edge


----------



## Disappointed-Doug (Jan 5, 2021)

CZBrat said:


> I am at wits end, spent good money and all I get is Vudu support is coming soon. What is definition of soon? I was told that back in Oct, eight months ago.
> 
> I am complaining to the FTC for false advertising and suggest others follow suit. The more complaints the better. Sad to see, 20 yr client here.
> 
> ...


Done. Im w/in 30 days from purchase so the edge for cable is going back for a refund on principal after filing FTC complaint. Theres a lot to like about the unit but having bought it w/ lifetime and sold a roamio with lifetime, im now repurchasing a roamio with lifetime over ebay and shipping the edge back. Ill be out about $300 but on the moral high group here. Ive called them about 3-4 times seeking a resolution but they can only offer 'reboot'. Fellow consumers my advice - wait another 2 years until their engineering catches up with their (false) marketing


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Disappointed-Doug said:


> Done. Im w/in 30 days from purchase so the edge for cable is going back for a refund on principal after filing FTC complaint. Theres a lot to like about the unit but having bought it w/ lifetime and sold a roamio with lifetime, im now repurchasing a roamio with lifetime over ebay and shipping the edge back. Ill be out about $300 but on the moral high group here. Ive called them about 3-4 times seeking a resolution but they can only offer 'reboot'. Fellow consumers my advice - wait another 2 years until their engineering catches up with their (false) marketing


what are you upset about? Vudu? It has worked on the Edge for a while now.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Disappointed-Doug said:


> Done. Im w/in 30 days from purchase so the edge for cable is going back for a refund on principal after filing FTC complaint. Theres a lot to like about the unit but having bought it w/ lifetime and sold a roamio with lifetime, im now repurchasing a roamio with lifetime over ebay and shipping the edge back. Ill be out about $300 but on the moral high group here. Ive called them about 3-4 times seeking a resolution but they can only offer 'reboot'. Fellow consumers my advice - wait another 2 years until their engineering catches up with their (false) marketing


I just tried on my Edge, Vudu works fine.


----------



## Disappointed-Doug (Jan 5, 2021)

tommage1 said:


> I just tried on my Edge, Vudu works fine.


Netflix is the problem; I mean TiVo edge is the problem, Netflix won't play w/out areboot


----------



## Disappointed-Doug (Jan 5, 2021)

tommage1 said:


> I just tried on my Edge, Vudu works fine.


im so happy for you; NETFLIX on my edge will not play titles with a complete reboot


----------



## Disappointed-Doug (Jan 5, 2021)

Disappointed-Doug said:


> im so happy for you; NETFLIX on my edge will not play titles with a complete reboot


That should read without a complete reboot. This happens more often than not. Ya, Vudu doesn't work either, it will show menus and adds but not content - Amazon Prime works. Prob solving w/ Netflix error code suggests reboot - unfortunately nots not an acceptable solution for me as other streaming devices (non-TiVo) in my home do not experience this same problem. I am upgrading to 8k hdmi cables with some blind hope this improves HDCP communication and will advise later, but as of right now, I can't recommend this device


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Disappointed-Doug said:


> That should read without a complete reboot. This happens more often than not. Ya, Vudu doesn't work either, it will show menus and adds but not content - Amazon Prime works. Prob solving w/ Netflix error code suggests reboot - unfortunately nots not an acceptable solution for me as other streaming devices (non-TiVo) in my home do not experience this same problem. I am upgrading to 8k hdmi cables with some blind hope this improves HDCP communication and will advise later, but as of right now, I can't recommend this device


Oh I see, you were replying to someone who had posted about Vudu, your issue is with Netflix. Perhaps you could exchange it? Or as you say just return and maybe re-buy, that way not using up your warranty which would happen with an exchange. Maybe not though (the re-buy), seems your frustration level has peaked, which is understandable. Hope it works out, mine is just the OTA 500GB model (I don't have Netflix so can't test for you.) I prefer Roamios myself, for multiple reasons.


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

Edge OTA 500GB user since July. Used Netfix probably 40-50 times, no problems. Rarely even a buffer delay, perhaps 3 times. Haven't tried Vudu, although every app I have tried (haven't tried them all) has worked. Amazon Prime/IMDB/IFC all good, no issues. (other than too many commercials on IMDB, but what do you expect for free)


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Disappointed-Doug said:


> Done. Im w/in 30 days from purchase so the edge for cable is going back for a refund on principal after filing FTC complaint. Theres a lot to like about the unit but having bought it w/ lifetime and sold a roamio with lifetime, im now repurchasing a roamio with lifetime over ebay and shipping the edge back. Ill be out about $300 but on the moral high group here. Ive called them about 3-4 times seeking a resolution but they can only offer 'reboot'. Fellow consumers my advice - wait another 2 years until their engineering catches up with their (false) marketing


I think you're cutting off your nose to spite your face. I think you should let them send you another Edge and see if that one works.


----------



## Disappointed-Doug (Jan 5, 2021)

Subsequent to filing my initial report re: the functionality of streaming apps on TiVo's Edge for Cable, *I have since resolved this problem such that these services, specifically NETFLIX, work very well and consistent with TIVOs representations.*

I will note, that this problem was caused by wiring their DVR via HDMI thru my AV Receiver and on to my TV rather than directly to my TV, which once reconfigured with a direct line works extremely well. * I remain somewhat disappointed that neither the TiVo nor Netflix help lines / support facilities were able to suggest this solution.*


----------

